# Has anybody heard of/ran moxie seeds?



## THRE4T2S0CIETY (Dec 24, 2014)

A friend of mine purchased some seeds at a dispensary, while he was in cali. The breeder of these seeds is Moxie seeds & extracts. Has anybody heard of them and/or ran anything from them? I can't find anything on them. The strains my friend got were: Viper City OG (Grape kush x Lemon OG), Grape Kush S1 (Grape Kush x Grape Kush), Alpine OG (Viper City OG x Tahoe), Viper Cookies (Viper City OG x G.S.C.- Forum Cut).


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 24, 2014)

they appear to be active on instagram..
sorry, that's the best i could dig up ..
http://instagram.com/moxie710


----------



## THRE4T2S0CIETY (Dec 26, 2014)

Anybody else have any info?


----------



## Lenny805 (Jan 29, 2015)

I am running Alpine OG, Cookies and Merlot OG all from Moxie. They are from SoCal and they also make the best concentrates known to man. There is no substitution. There seed line is all made up of strains that make great concentrates. Everything they touch turns to gold literally.


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Jul 19, 2015)

Getting some Moxie *Grape Kush* (genetic makeup wasnt given but as OP stated it's Grape Kush x Grape Kush) & *Viper City O.G XIII* (Viper City O.G x Lemon O.G) from attitude july promo. any new info on these guys or these strains.


----------



## King Arthur (Jul 20, 2015)

Lenny805 said:


> I am running Alpine OG, Cookies and Merlot OG all from Moxie. They are from SoCal and they also make the best concentrates known to man. There is no substitution. There seed line is all made up of strains that make great concentrates. *Everything they touch turns to gold literally.*


Sounds like a grade A dickrider to me boys.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jul 20, 2015)

King Arthur said:


> Sounds like a grade A dickrider to me boys.


LOL It does sound that way. But I've heard the same thing from people who have tried their concentrates. It's supposed to be some of the best right now. But I can't say for sure myself, as I've never had their concentrates. This tells me nothing about their seeds though.


----------



## chuck estevez (Jul 20, 2015)

smoked lots of their extracts, they are good, But not the best known to man,lol


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jul 20, 2015)

chuck estevez said:


> smoked lots of their extracts, they are good, But not the best known to man,lol


See, this is why it's good to have hands on experience.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 21, 2015)

all i know is swerve said in ht that moxie is a joint venture between cali con and another breeder.


----------



## Ifarted420 (Jul 29, 2015)

I've got one golden cobra from them in my 600 watt tent right now. Come check her and my c99 out on my page. Probably not the prettiest growing plant out there, I will say but good growth, and hopefully some bomb ass shit, she completely filled a solo cup with roots in a wee . Almost went a little root bound. Very close to starting flowering


----------



## GUN1 (Jul 29, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> all i know is swerve said in ht that moxie is a joint venture between cali con and another breeder.


that just turned me off moxie all together.


----------



## Bean Busy (Jul 29, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> all i know is swerve said in ht that moxie is a joint venture between cali con and another breeder.



There basically using cali con strains that didn't hermie ( 1 out of 100 seeds ) and breeding them to bag seeds trying to make fire. But if swerve is helping it won't be long until he influences the new breeder to think only about profit. Then moxie seeds will probably be the next big hermie seed company out there behind cali con of coarse


----------



## Destroth_LED (Jul 29, 2015)

We Can Make Sandwiches said:


> Getting some Moxie *Grape Kush* (genetic makeup wasnt given but as OP stated it's Grape Kush x Grape Kush) & *Viper City O.G XIII* (Viper City O.G x Lemon O.G) from attitude july promo. any new info on these guys or these strains.


Same here. Only info I'm finding anywhere on Grape Kush is for Cali Connection version which is Grape Romulan x Pre98 Bubba. Im gonna pop the grape kush in a few days, veg for a week or two and flower it out just to see how it is ( I have a lot of other freebies I wanna try). So if anyone is still wondering in a few months I'll do a short review.


----------



## JimmyIndica (Aug 2, 2015)

Moxie LemonOg under the Osram ZelionHL 3x2. Moxie Snake Venom ,right under 200watt optic Vero29 3000K.
I bought a pack of snake venom, golden cobra,lucky#sleven and got 3 pks lemonOg free. Moxie seeds that I got are all mature ,big seeds and the snake venom and lemonOg that I have worked w/ up to this point are vigorous with heavy trunks. Lots lateral branching. I will be back to tell ya how they ended up. Or u can check the grows out here on RIU-Vero18 and Vero29 Test Grow, Osram ZelionHL 2x3 test grow, LEDgrowlights youtube channel for video updates.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 2, 2015)

Bean Busy said:


> There basically using cali con strains that didn't hermie ( 1 out of 100 seeds ) and breeding them to bag seeds trying to make fire. But if swerve is helping it won't be long until he influences the new breeder to think only about profit. Then moxie seeds will probably be the next big hermie seed company out there behind cali con of coarse


where did u hear this? i was starting to think swerve is rebranding his same lines.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 2, 2015)

looks like the ones on the tude are basically all grape kush hybrids in one way or another.

and heres the short bio "Moxie Seeds & Extracts is the first seedbank in the world which is breeding from the extraction. Their strains are tested and true - made for those who are looking for high and extraction. All of Moxie Seeds are hand picked and selected from gardens from all around the world just to get the best colour, flavour, potency and clarity."

written by someone thats clueless....


----------



## Bob Zmuda (Aug 2, 2015)

Swerve is involved in Moxie? Pass.


----------



## JimmyIndica (Aug 2, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> looks like the ones on the tude are basically all grape kush hybrids in one way or another.
> 
> and heres the short bio "Moxie Seeds & Extracts is the first seedbank in the world which is breeding from the extraction. Their strains are tested and true - made for those who are looking for high and extraction. All of Moxie Seeds are hand picked and selected from gardens from all around the world just to get the best colour, flavour, potency and clarity."
> 
> written by someone thats clueless....


Found some balls on one the snake venoms. Sucks but I just chopped it and replaced it with a DNA white alien. So it doesn't hurt to bad


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 4, 2015)

JimmyIndica said:


> Found some balls on one the snake venoms. Sucks but I just chopped it and replaced it with a DNA white alien. So it doesn't hurt to bad


and so it begins, sorry to hear you got got! that grow your own line looks good tho, good luck


----------



## We Can Make Sandwiches (Aug 4, 2015)

@JimmyIndica That sucks bro but thanks for the heads up..

Start a thread when those White Aliens do big and exciting things. I got afew of the White Walker Kush freebies aswell.


----------



## JimmyIndica (Aug 5, 2015)

Lately its been like 1 herm out 25 and its not a very bad thing if catch early. I stress my plants from day 14 to day 45 veg! So that might have something to do with.
I always keep DNA/RP on sidelines just in case?


----------



## Sam Sweet (Aug 18, 2015)

I started 4 Alpine og and 4 Lemon og. Culled 3 Lemon og due to lack of vigor and leggy growth. All of the remaining five developed balls first week of flower. They were very healthy plants with little stress. I just wanted to mention in case anyone is considering Moxie. Besides Bodhi, I've never had any problems with hermies. Personally, I will be steering clear of both Moxie and Bodhi from now on.


----------



## JimmyIndica (Aug 18, 2015)

Sam Sweet said:


> I started 4 Alpine og and 4 Lemon og. Culled 3 Lemon og due to lack of vigor and leggy growth. All of the remaining five developed balls first week of flower. They were very healthy plants with little stress. I just wanted to mention in case anyone is considering Moxie. Besides Bodhi, I've never had any problems with hermies. Personally, I will be steering clear of both Moxie and Bodhi from now on.


Sounds like swerve visited your flower room also. I have a lemon og under zelion and its coming along nicely.


----------



## RReez (Oct 25, 2015)

Just ordered their gear....I'll let you all know how it goes


----------



## JimmyIndica (Oct 26, 2015)

Moxie LemonOg Under Osram ZelionHL 3x2 LED Indoor Horticulture Fixture 451Blues/660Reds OSLON SSL80s (125watts)


----------



## RReez (Oct 26, 2015)

Oh yeah....Thats frosty right there. Hope mine turn out the same....


----------



## Michigan Med Creamery (Jan 28, 2016)

Sam Sweet said:


> I started 4 Alpine og and 4 Lemon og. Culled 3 Lemon og due to lack of vigor and leggy growth. All of the remaining five developed balls first week of flower. They were very healthy plants with little stress. I just wanted to mention in case anyone is considering Moxie. Besides Bodhi, I've never had any problems with hermies. Personally, I will be steering clear of both Moxie and Bodhi from now on.


Hey thanks for the bodhi heads up as well!


----------



## Beanz420 (Feb 4, 2016)

Lenny805 said:


> I am running Alpine OG, Cookies and Merlot OG all from Moxie. They are from SoCal and they also make the best concentrates known to man. There is no substitution. There seed line is all made up of strains that make great concentrates. Everything they touch turns to gold literally.


 I think moxie is from Michigan


----------



## Michigan Med Creamery (Feb 5, 2016)

Beanz420 said:


> I think moxie is from Michigan


I will look that up... im out here and i dont know many that get from them... i think we have greatlakesgenetics...altitude seed and few others... as far as big names like moxie... that aint here! But double checkin now. Checked (They cali bro)


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Feb 5, 2016)

Michigan Med Creamery said:


> Hey thanks for the bodhi heads up as well!


Don't listen to that poster.

Bodhi is one of the most respected breeders in the community. Any plant can herm. Don't try this hobby if you can't deal with it.

Bodhi works with some strains that can be hermie prone. As it goes, the best strains are usually some of the more finicky (Chem,OG, cookies, etc...)


----------



## BustinScales510 (Feb 5, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Don't listen to that poster.
> 
> Bodhi is one of the most respected breeders in the community. Any plant can herm. Don't try this hobby if you can't deal with it.
> 
> Bodhi works with some strains that can be hermie prone. As it goes, the best strains are usually some of the more finicky (Chem,OG, cookies, etc...)


 He didnt say anything bad about bodhi, he just said that the gear he ran hermed and he wouldnt be growing it again. Ive ran 2 strains from bodhi (multiple packs each) and they both had herms. There was some good shit in there too but it is what it is. I dont think any breeders work should be exempt from criticism if people are reporting with valid experiences.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Feb 5, 2016)

BustinScales510 said:


> He didnt say anything bad about bodhi, he just said that the gear he ran hermed and he wouldnt be growing it again. Ive ran 2 strains from bodhi (multiple packs each) and they both had herms. There was some good shit in there too but it is what it is. I dont think any breeders work should be exempt from criticism if people are reporting with valid experiences.


Understood. His or her right to "steer clear " from Bodhi. Just wanted let the other poster know of Bodhi's status as one if not the best. Some strains just shouldn't be taken on by inexperienced growers and some are at risk to want to breed whether we like it or not. Not a testament to the breeders skill otherwise Bodhi wouldn't be respected like he is by other breeders. 

Your experiences are unfortunate but that's the nature of the hobby. Those who avoid Bodhi avoid missing out on the dankest strains around right now. But it is their and your right as you said. And agreed, no one should be shielded from criticism. ~


----------



## Michigan Med Creamery (Feb 6, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Don't listen to that poster.
> 
> Bodhi is one of the most respected breeders in the community. Any plant can herm. Don't try this hobby if you can't deal with it.
> 
> Bodhi works with some strains that can be hermie prone. As it goes, the best strains are usually some of the more finicky (Chem,OG, cookies, etc...)


Try this hobby? I am a certified caretaker with years of exp.. i just havent dealt with bodhi... and fyi its called stabilizing your strains before selling them... and the idea the best strains usually hermie is very inaccurate... thanks for your input tho


----------



## Michigan Med Creamery (Feb 6, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Understood. His or her right to "steer clear " from Bodhi. Just wanted let the other poster know of Bodhi's status as one if not the best. Some strains just shouldn't be taken on by inexperienced growers and some are at risk to want to breed whether we like it or not. Not a testament to the breeders skill otherwise Bodhi wouldn't be respected like he is by other breeders.
> 
> Your experiences are unfortunate but that's the nature of the hobby. Those who avoid Bodhi avoid missing out on the dankest strains around right now. But it is their and your right as you said. And agreed, no one should be shielded from criticism. ~


Once again you speak of inexperience... i think you are mistaken by your false senses to think you are more experienced than anyone considering you feel that a breeder should sell anything that is not stabilized... if even one hermie comes from their stock... i wouldnt purchase from them due to the fact of their inexperience in being a breeder and once again thank you for the heads up on bodhi.


----------



## Michigan Med Creamery (Feb 6, 2016)

BustinScales510 said:


> He didnt say anything bad about bodhi, he just said that the gear he ran hermed and he wouldnt be growing it again. Ive ran 2 strains from bodhi (multiple packs each) and they both had herms. There was some good shit in there too but it is what it is. I dont think any breeders work should be exempt from criticism if people are reporting with valid experiences.


Agree completely and seems like the farmer has a reason to defend bodhi... wonder if they pay his house payment or somethin? If not then let bodhi fail if they are distributing herm seeds.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Feb 6, 2016)

Michigan Med Creamery said:


> Try this hobby? I am a certified caretaker with years of exp.. i just havent dealt with bodhi... and fyi its called stabilizing your strains before selling them... and the idea the best strains usually hermie is very inaccurate... thanks for your input tho


Never said they usually hermie. Cannabis' number 1 goal is to reproduce. All the landraces our current strains come from were likely hermie monsters. It's in their nature. And yes, OGs, chems, etc.. are known to produce hermies here and there. Not much to be disputed there...

I care not whether you want to run Bodhi or not. Just simply stated his reputation speaks for itself and that some growers hermie shouldn't put someone else off from trying one of the better breeders beans. 

Lastly I was not taking a shot at anyone's experience. I'm the last person that starts or engages in arguing on internet boards. Great you have experience, you should know as well as I then that any cultivar has the chance of throwing nanners now and again. Be it genetics or a small grower error. I beg you to find a Bodhi strain that has multiple issues and hasn't been discontinued if so.


----------



## sephes (Feb 6, 2016)

I'm growing the Grape Kush right now got her as a freebie awhile ago. She is a very solid smoke and a good yielder.


----------



## Pendragon (Feb 7, 2016)

sephes said:


> I'm growing the Grape Kush right now got her as a freebie awhile ago. She is a very solid smoke and a good yielder.


Agreed. A very sensual plant.


----------



## Pendragon (Feb 7, 2016)

I have had nothing but good experiences from Bohdi. I bought a pack of Chem91 x RKS. 
He stated before hand that it was an outdoor plant that might have issues indoors. It did hermie, I contacted him and within two weeks I had a replacement pack of some RK Unicorn, it was foul, rotten lovely and stable smoke. 

I don't blame breeders for nature. There are so many reasons why we get hermies. Where I do hold breeders responsible is how they stand behind their products.


----------



## smokeskrene4207 (Apr 11, 2016)

So any more news on this strain?


----------



## nuhtz (May 31, 2016)

Surely the goal would be find a non hermie keeper then keep it as a mum, 
Lemon cake is a good one, quite a bit of variation but some absolulte keepers in there,
a friend did take some cuts of each but was away and they dried out, so yeahhh he a bit gutted but out of a 6pack there was 4 keepers.!! 1 mutant.?? 1 not great and leggy.
Look for the more jesus og pheno and your a winner  or just buy respected regs like UGORG.!!


----------



## goodro wilson (May 31, 2016)

Tried a single seed of viper cookies 
It was the First seed that didn't germinate for me in about 4 years


----------



## doniawon (May 31, 2016)

I have lucky number slevin goin into bloom soon


----------



## EvasiveGrower (Jun 8, 2016)

I ran an entire seedpack of their Lemon OG, 2 of 6 hermed, the two that herm, hermed badly. I mad the entire plants into wax, was decent but have had better, mediocre IMO. Seemed very unstable, never grew it again, not worth the hassle.

Just popped a six pack of the Great Valley Kush and only 1 has fully come up, 2 are struggling and the other 3 are doubtful. I've never had this many seed failures either, but I'm not blaming that on Moxie. Most likely I buried them a little too deep or something. Going to order another pack of the Great Valley and try again since it did win 2nd place in Michigan. I'm hoping it was me not the seeds! Going to order their Snake Venom also


----------



## Just Let Me Be Faded (Jun 8, 2016)

Yes! They make their own extracts as well! Moxie A oh KAY in my book


----------



## BWSolo (Jul 31, 2016)

Just germinated(or tried to)several moxie strains. 1xLemon cake freebie, 12x diamond cookies and 3 grape kush freebies. 2 out of the 16 sprouted. Not a single diamond cook. popped. The lemon cake sprouted and 2 grape kush sprouted. Anyone else having issues germinating moxie gear?


----------



## McStickyLungs (Aug 3, 2016)

My first posting on this website I wanted to add a bit of information about Moxie since I've found the official information to be sparse. It seems everyone is debating over the true origins of the company. I ran 3 test moxie strains Golden Cobra (Grape Kush x Tangie), Viper City Og (Lemon Og x Grape Kush) and the straight Grape Kush. The Viper City Og turned completely purple at the end and displayed no signs of banana's anywhere and after harvest I confirmed it never hermied. But the Golden Cobra and Grape Kush were alittle bit different, I've seen true hermie bag seed genetics and how they look when flowering, basically that you find banana's all throughout the main colas. I didn't have any male sites develop on any colas it just appeared on some of the smaller buds. But some isn't none so to me it still falls in the category. Can't figure out if its stress (I pushed the nutrients way too heavy and the golden cobra turned dark green), or just the inclination of the genetics. Either way the buds turned out well got a huge yield from the one golden cobra, and if it really was mostly for extraction it would still meet the final goal. Still though haven't ran into any hermie issues even with stress when dealing with my DNA 24k (Kosher Kush x Tangie) or any of the Strawberry Banana crosses from Crockett I have tested.


----------



## McStickyLungs (Aug 3, 2016)

BWSolo said:


> Just germinated(or tried to)several moxie strains. 1xLemon cake freebie, 12x diamond cookies and 3 grape kush freebies. 2 out of the 16 sprouted. Not a single diamond cook. popped. The lemon cake sprouted and 2 grape kush sprouted. Anyone else having issues germinating moxie gear?


I went through an entire 2 packs of Viper City cookies so 12 tries and had not one pop above the soil or even germinate for that matter. Never has happened to me as I'm not inexperienced with seed germination. So I got comped a free pack of the Diamond Cookies and have only been able to get one to pop.


----------



## hockeybry2 (Aug 3, 2016)

Sounds like some issues there


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 3, 2016)

"breeding" specifically for concentrates is kinda a red flag for me. Does that mean the flowers are not worthy on their own?


----------



## Eastcoasttreez (Aug 3, 2016)

I tried viper cookies first 0 germed than snake venom only a few germed but died a week later. I've germed plenty of seeds and I know it wasn't my fault and now seeing all these other problems people had something must be up with them. This many people aren't all having the same issue for nothing.


----------



## doniawon (Aug 3, 2016)

doniawon said:


> I have lucky number slevin goin into bloom soon


Herm monster
Bad bad..


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 4, 2016)

Emailed the Tude and they contacted Moxie. New packs are on their way.


----------



## Walter C (Aug 11, 2016)

I purchased a pack of the Viper Cookies and a pack of Alpine OG by Moxie from Pure Altitude and my experience was terrible. Only one Viper Cookies seed germinated and it made it about an inch from the dirt and stopped growing. The other 5 didn't germinate at all. I contacted Moxie, they said they'd replace them and after about 2 weeks and nothing in the mail, I contacted Pure Altitude and they replaced the seeds with a pack of Lucky No Slevin. 6 of 6 Alpine OG germinated, but only 2 plants did anything and they both hermied. 5 of 6 of the LNS popped, again only 2 made it, only 1 of these hermied though. All in all, I wouldn't suggest Moxie seeds to anyone. The plants I got from the seeds were some of the slowest growing plants I've grown and one would have been worth keeping out of 18 beans.


----------



## larry bird 77 (Aug 12, 2016)

I popped only one snake venom seed last outdoor season, the plant was very healthy and strong, no herm at all,very big yield for her little veg, taste for me was B grade but with a good potency, i think it was a og leaning pheno not the best but good...repeat only one seed maybe i was lucky


----------



## Triple oh gee (Aug 12, 2016)

I had the same issue folks, had diamond og, viper cookie and alpine og in full packs , had 3 beans pop outta all 3 packs combined, my advise would be to only buy a single pack if u wanna try this company, i never have an issue germing beans ,but these beans didnt even look good from the start,,,packs looked like they been in someones back pocket for 3 wks.........lol


----------



## resinousflowers420 (Aug 12, 2016)

out of 6 alpine og and 3 lemon og only 4 germed,we'll see how they turn out.


----------



## Rob Roy (Aug 12, 2016)

goodro wilson said:


> Tried a single seed of viper cookies
> It was the First seed that didn't germinate for me in about 4 years



A friend grew some Viper Cookies and is a proponent of Moxie seeds. I don't know much about the grow, but the bud was better than average when smoked and pretty triched up and sticky. He turns most of his moxie stuff into oil.

Bummer your seed didn't pop.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Aug 12, 2016)

Heard of them. I think they have a Lemon Cake or something I had to sort through to get a pack of seeds from the breeders I usually go through.


----------



## kermit2692 (Aug 12, 2016)

Any more experience from anybody with lucky number slevin or turquoise jeep? Seems like everybody on here tried the same four or five strains lol I'm hoping for better luck with these two


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Sep 6, 2016)

Got 6 beans of kookies waiting to pop. It's been 36hrs with no signs of life yet...


----------



## Rastafari InI (Sep 6, 2016)

i usually have very good germ rates, i had a pack of gg x goji which all 12 germed fine, but i had 6/12 germ for my goji haze, really small looking seeds, had many other seeds germ'd at the same time with the same method and got 98-99% successful germination not including the bad germination for the goji haze, hope i get a female from those 6 and also some females from the 12x gg x goji and i'll report my findings, maybe they just had a 'bad' batch of seeds and many were small and weak but they sold them anyway who knows, hopefully i'll be in for a treat tho


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Sep 7, 2016)

So none of my kookies popped. What do?


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 7, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> So none of my kookies popped. What do?


If they never fracked maybe they need to be scuffed or sliced with razor down edge to help crack. I e had a couple crosses do this on me would literally not crack after days of trying to germ and slice with razor on the edge resoak and they crack open. Some crosses have some really really hard beans that need help. I also do paper towel method with seeds I know are like this and set on my cable box for the warmth. Helps tough ones germ


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Sep 7, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> If they never fracked maybe they need to be scuffed or sliced with razor down edge to help crack. I e had a couple crosses do this on me would literally not crack after days of trying to germ and slice with razor on the edge resoak and they crack open. Some crosses have some really really hard beans that need help. I also do paper towel method with seeds I know are like this and set on my cable box for the warmth. Helps tough ones germ


Yea I do the paper towel method too. I'm also germing some fruit punch and the MWS GSC and all those have long ass tap roots already. 

Which edge do I take the razor to? The seam in the middle between the 2 sides of the shell?


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 7, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Yea I do the paper towel method too. I'm also germing some fruit punch and the MWS GSC and all those have long ass tap roots already.
> 
> Which edge do I take the razor to? The seam in the middle between the 2 sides of the shell?


Yea I take the razor to the side where the both meet but will slice around the sides of it too just in case it can't crack from there


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 7, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> Yea I do the paper towel method too. I'm also germing some fruit punch and the MWS GSC and all those have long ass tap roots already.
> 
> Which edge do I take the razor to? The seam in the middle between the 2 sides of the shell?


Just also seen another post my bro @BigLittlejohn posted and it said try using emery board too. That should be good to use too if no sandpaper to scuff


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 7, 2016)

Yea an emory board is perfect. It is the perfect size to handle the bean gently.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Sep 7, 2016)

BigLittlejohn said:


> Yea an emory board is perfect. It is the perfect size to handle the bean gently.


emery board LOL. So scientific! Just call it a nail file!


----------



## greencropper (Sep 7, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Yea I take the razor to the side where the both meet but will slice around the sides of it too just in case it can't crack from there


James you must have the steady hands & eyes of a brain surgeon to cut the seed like that? my clumsy fingers cant do that or scuff beans..just too damn small to hold on to, so its just the ideal germination conditions such as warmth & dampness i can use...if they dont germ then then....


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 7, 2016)

greencropper said:


> James you must have the steady hands & eyes of a brain surgeon to cut the seed like that? my clumsy fingers cant do that or scuff beans..just too damn small to hold on to, so its just the ideal germination conditions such as warmth & dampness i can use...if they dont germ then then....


Lol naw not really if you can hold bean over the sharp razor and just move it across it should do. Hell I've heard people that crack them with their teeth slightly lol. I couldn't do that would crush everyone of them


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 7, 2016)

ThaMagnificent said:


> emery board LOL. So scientific! Just call it a nail file!


Not to be a pedantic asshole but they are two different things. The nail file has the emory piece to it but is typically metal and pointed on one end. The emory board is all wood with the low grade sand paper built into it. Either will work to scuff seeds though. lol


----------



## kermit2692 (Sep 9, 2016)

... And neither are necessary.. Scuffing seeds is a completely unnecessary practice


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 9, 2016)

kermit2692 said:


> ... And neither are necessary.. Scuffing seeds is a completely unnecessary practice


Do tell the secret bro and I'm being serious. I have run into seeds that won't crack unless scuffed or sliced so any tips would be very helpful. I'm not really a fan of heat may have heard too many seedlings getting fried and I don't wanna take that chance.


----------



## BigLittlejohn (Sep 9, 2016)

I don't scuff them until they have been in paper towels for a few days with no visible progress. I've found cracked beans 24 hours later. 

I mustve tossed a dozen or so beans without first trying to scuff them. I sometimes wonder how many were viable...


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Sep 9, 2016)

Threw them out. Nothing popped since Sunday. Screw moxie


----------



## BMWEATER (Sep 12, 2016)

I bought a pack of the Viper City OG 13, have the grow journaled here and it was one of the best grows I've done. I only bought 5 seeds and they have each popped perfectly for me in a paper towel and in some heat. 

Here's a start to finish one I did a few months ago
https://www.rollitup.org/t/viper-city-og-under-300-watt-led.909760/#post-12709823



And here is my new one, also Moxie Viper City OG 13- https://www.rollitup.org/t/moxie-viper-city-og-13-16.920111-heavy-16.920111/


----------



## kermit2692 (Sep 13, 2016)

akhiymjames said:


> Do tell the secret bro and I'm being serious. I have run into seeds that won't crack unless scuffed or sliced so any tips would be very helpful. I'm not really a fan of heat may have heard too many seedlings getting fried and I don't wanna take that chance.


Well... Idk lol...i have a high ninety something percent success rate without doing that. Only beans not to crack in last five grows - th seeds hog freebie, one of six g13 giga bud, and a couple white skunk out of an olllld pack. Maybe had to do with methods, maybe had to do with will power. If you believe something must happen, enter your mind into it, it will happen hence the placebo effect, double slit experiment, etc. I go into germination believing the most seeds I can get that won't pop is one. Except the old pack I had thoughts like maybe they are expired maybe only some pop and sure enough...


----------



## Seserth (Nov 21, 2016)

Im new to this forum and i know im a little late but i started my first outdoor grow this year with grape kush from moxie. It was a good strain i like it but i did find a few seeds here and there total of like 4. The smoke is nice and its super stoney. Im still learning and what not so im still new. Here is a pic of the grape kush from this years harvest. Some asshole even snuck back to my garden and snipped some tops (i know newbie mistake lesson learned). I got a pound off one plant (this was after i got jacked by a ripper). Thinking of trying some thug pug genetics since i follow him on Instagram and hes a pretty cool guy who has crazy looking bud  .


----------



## the real mccoy (Nov 22, 2016)

Nice. Looks dank!


----------



## TommyTuffNutz (Dec 3, 2016)

Grew out a grape kush outdoor and it was fire. I have tried viper cookies on 3 different occasions and the beans never popped. Trying lucky # slevin I finally got a bean to pop.


----------



## TommyTuffNutz (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## TommyTuffNutz (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Seserth (Dec 5, 2016)

@TommyTuffNutz They both look really dank. Nice man . cant wait for next outdoor season. wish i can do indoor though .


----------



## Tenderloinsg (Dec 26, 2016)

Tried the Viper Cookies fem a while ago and was pretty satisfied. Kept the best out of 3 phenos. This is her about a week before harvest: 

And all flushed out before chop (right):


----------



## McStickyLungs (Dec 27, 2016)

Tenderloinsg said:


> Tried the Viper Cookies fem a while ago and was pretty satisfied. Kept the best out of 3 phenos. This is her about a week before harvest:View attachment 3861823 View attachment 3861822
> 
> And all flushed out before chop (right):
> View attachment 3861824


Nice fade man looks tasty


----------



## Tenderloinsg (Dec 28, 2016)

McStickyLungs said:


> Nice fade man looks tasty


Thanks man. Yeah, was def the best one out of this run...

To conclude my experience with Moxie: only had (3) viper cookies feminized seeds and was very pleased with the overall results. All beans popped within 24hrs, no herms, all solid phenos. This one was the highest yielder and the most smelly one, which is why I kept her. Overall, not much cookie like I would say, tho. Very gluey smell, almost chlorine-ish, solid dense buds, quite hairy (I actually don't like that), slight purple tendencies. Def super frosty--all phenos were. I'd recommend the seeds, but not for someone looking to find something close to real cookies (forum, animal, etc.)

Hope this is helpful y'all

PS. Found two more pics. After chop and final dried buds:


----------



## steeda304 (May 6, 2017)

kermit2692 said:


> Any more experience from anybody with lucky number sleven or turquoise jeep? Seems like everybody on here tried the same four or five strains lol I'm hoping for better luck with these two


I know I don't post often, but I've been doing this six years... I don't follow any hype or many of the "what's going on". But I can say I've heard moxie are hated, BUT Ive only started just 2 of my 5 SLEVEN they're female, not Hermed, they bang in my undercurrent...and all the local picky fucks love it, it's like sour grapes mixed with lemon cleaner. Grows super dense, incredibly strong stalks. Decent returns on oil, huge terp profile on it.


----------



## BMWEATER (May 7, 2017)

steeda304 said:


> I know I don't post often, but I've been doing this six years... I don't follow any hype or many of the "what's going on". But I can say I've heard moxie are hated, BUT Ive only started just 2 of my 5 SLEVEN they're female, not Hermed, they bang in my undercurrent...and all the local picky fucks love it, it's like sour grapes mixed with lemon cleaner. Grows super dense, incredibly strong stalks. Decent returns on oil, huge terp profile on it.



Honestly some of their stuff is really really good. I ran their stuff for almost 2 years was very happy with it. I would definitely recommend them especially for the price point. Your getting exotic terp profiles for $60 bucks or less


----------



## Seserth (May 7, 2017)

BMWEATER said:


> Honestly some of their stuff is really really good. I ran their stuff for almost 2 years was very happy with it. I would definitely recommend them especially for the price point. Your getting exotic terp profiles for $60 bucks or less


Their genetics arent bad i like their grape kush, and it yields good.


----------



## smink13 (May 13, 2017)

Anyone have any moxie seeds they want to possibly swap for something else. DM me


----------



## Tenderloinsg (Aug 3, 2017)

Ok, had to come back and show you this one from the same pack of seeds as the one I posted above... Viper Cookies pheno #5. Hands down my favorite...

Definitely more cookie like, smaller buds, super dense, loud and purple af...


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 3, 2017)

She's a beauty brotha! Great work!


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 3, 2017)

Moxie beans are dumb hard to germ and their slow veggers. If you get them into flower everything I've produced has been phenomenal. I did the diamond cookies, viper cookies, lemon cake and lemon OG. 5 of each and 10 diamond. 2 diamonds germed, no vipers, 2 cakes and 1og. Into flower went 1 lemon cake 1 diamond and 1OG. So out of 25 3 made it all the way. But what they made were some of the most terpy flowers I e ever had. That lemon cake was super citrusy! And they were all dense nugs coated in crystals. Great smoke. My advice with them is like a side project. Just do a couple in a seperate area and give them lots of love and attention. Once you get your mom you can take cut(they root very easily)then your golden. They really need to be babied until they develope a nice root base. Usually by week 2/3 of veg they start to get more vigorous. And def score/matchbox the seeds before soaking. Def don't put them right into dirt.


----------



## BWSolo (Aug 4, 2017)

smink13 said:


> Anyone have any moxie seeds they want to possibly swap for something else. DM me


I do but gotta get my posts up before I can DM you. Got some good ones too. I'll let you know asap. Anything I have is here for the sharing.


----------



## Goodog33 (Nov 17, 2017)

I grew a few moxie lemon cake last year under led ,5 gallon pro-mix. Easy to grow...got 4 zips a plant . Nice dense buds with a slight lemon smell. Decent potency . I would grow it again.


----------



## westcoastG (Dec 4, 2020)

Had low germination rate with 4 packs of seeds in the past. (grape, alpine, viper city, vc13) Of the few plants that grew all hermied.
Had a few left that I used this year. A few no pops and 2 plants were runt/dwarf plants (viper city and alpine og.) But one viper city xiii turned out beautifully. Covered in trichomes and super dense nugs.

pollinated one branch, worth trying or are a bunch of them hermie?


----------

